# Critique This 1 Year Old Male



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

The stack is not perfect but it is the best one we have yet to achieve with someone that actually knew what he was doing. lol

I don't know that I will get another pic like this soon as I'm on my own with stacking so let's critique what we see here. Thanks









Oh he is too tall at 27". That I know. Otherwise would love to get other opinions.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is the only head shot I have on me right now.










Here is a gaiting photo.










I'd like to put him in a show just for fun and experience but with him an inch over standard I am not sure if I should waste my time. I'm told he can still enter but most likely will be put at the back of the line. I just don't want to drive forever away and be told he's too tall and we can't enter.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Great looking dog.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know a thing about stacking or the show ring. The sheps that grace my house are guide dogs in training, so we critique the mind more often than the actual body type! LOL!
He has a nice, rich color. His head seems to be masculine and strong.
However, his back is roached in this pic. I think his hind could use more muscle but he is young, and this could be an effect of the back placement. The picture makes me want to think that he is low on his front feet, BUT I'm thinking that is because all of his weight is pressed forward. (Believe me, I have a cart horse here too! ROFL!)
I would love to see him again with a more relaxed back, and the bulk of his weight centered towards the hind end. He is a very handsome boy! And well filled out for just a year!
German Sheps are like great dressage horses! They must be able to engage their hind ends, and push from there. Their back must be loose in order for them to achieve this.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughts and compliments. They are much appreciated.

Any others?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some judges are pickier about size and height. I thought most judges start measuring at 12 months, but my male was in the 12-18 month class and the dogs were not measured. I've seen dogs I *know* are over size. It doesn't get them thrown out, might cost them a few places if they are otherwise a very nice dog and the judge will probably mention it in the critique but it's not always a big deal, it depends on the judge, the type of show, and the rest of the dogs in the class.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeSome judges are pickier about size and height. I thought most judges start measuring at 12 months, but my male was in the 12-18 month class and the dogs were not measured. I've seen dogs I *know* are over size. It doesn't get them thrown out, might cost them a few places if they are otherwise a very nice dog and the judge will probably mention it in the critique but it's not always a big deal, it depends on the judge, the type of show, and the rest of the dogs in the class.


Thanks Lies for the info. I wish they held shows closer to me but the next upcoming is 8 hours away. We are the largest state yet have like NO shows hardly EVER! I won't drive a long distance knowing he will just be thrown "in the back of the bus", but would definitely show locally for fun.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh and FWIW one person on another forum told me his back legs looked "funky" but then wouldn't elaborate on "funky". Then the poster claimed to know nothing about Am-bred standards. That's all she said to. I love when people try to critique but really don't know what they are talking about. Hey if they are funky I can accept that but at least back up why you think that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know anything about stacking but
your dog looks great to me.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring.

I am no expert but I'll give it a try!

Nice color and rich pigmentation, topline looks a bit roachy, looks to have nice tight feet, good ear and tail set, croup looks good, good angulation front and rear, looks to have nice dark eyes, hock is nice and parallel to the ground, looks to have nice shoulder and upper arm.

Like I said, I am no expert but he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainHe is gorgeous! I love his coloring.
> 
> I am no expert but I'll give it a try!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ashley! You claim to not be an expert but at least you didn't just say "his back legs look funky", and end at that! LOL!


----------

